# Ipad et météo



## ijef (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, dans le centre de notification , la phrase nous donnant la météo est supposée ouvrir l App météo .... Mais ça ne fonctionne pas ... Merci ios7 !!! Avez une solution ? 
Merci


----------



## Lauange (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, il n'y a pas de solution. Peut être avec ios 7.1 ?


----------



## champ04100 (21 Décembre 2013)

ah alors je reve pas, j ai pas fait une mauvaise manip
il n y a pas l appli "meteo" comme sur l iphone


----------



## ijef (22 Décembre 2013)

Tu ne rêves pas


----------

